# 2011 Nike ZF1s $80 on whiskey



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

They have been on there for the last couple weeks or so. You should see them again till they cycle through some other stuff.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ahh, I'm all late and shit.

Funny because I've been checking regularly, looking for a jacket, never came across them until today. And luckily I did, because I ordered 3 minutes before they pulled them.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Got my girl a pair.... Seriously sick price... Literally a steal as far as Im concerned


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Milo303 said:


> Got my girl a pair.... Seriously sick price... Literally a steal as far as Im concerned


They were cheaper at the Nike Outlet in Silverthorne.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> They were cheaper at the Nike Outlet in Silverthorne.


My girl was being a slacker and didn't want to get em then.... I actually bought these ones for her so I guess really I'm the idiot because I should've just bought em then.

Weren't they 60 at the outlet?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

You guys get access to all the good shit. Slim pickings out here in So Cal


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Your access is no different then our access....

The canadians are the ones who're close and get screwed


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Milo303 said:


> Your access is no different then our access....
> 
> The canadians are the ones who're close and get screwed


I mean access to good stuff at the local board shops. our LBS' are literally one corner of a surf/skate/snow shop. And of course the nike outlets here don't carry their snow stuffs.

Our best stores here are Sports Chalets for selection


----------



## craig-b (Dec 19, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> Your access is no different then our access....
> 
> The canadians are the ones who're close and get screwed



Understatement of the year..


Took so long to find a Canadian site that sold the product i wanted cause the American one wouldnt ship to Canada.

Damn you Americans!

Haha!:laugh:


----------



## gls:maverick (Jan 15, 2010)

I just picked up a pair. They came back around; I wanted the blue but all they had left in 10.5 was green/black. Thats alright; with my pants all you will is the black anyway. Big upgrade from my 09/10 32 lashed.


----------

